# Photos iCloud désactivés sur Mac



## ElDanish (13 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
Je me lance dans un grand chantier de tri de photo.
J'ai créer un dossier avec des photos d'un ancien iPhone 7 (9500 photos) que j'ai mis sur mon Mac, sans le mettre dans l'appli photos.
Je gère mes photos uniquement avec mon iPad (l'ergonomie est fantastique). Seul mon iPad et mon Mac sont connectés à photo iCloud, je ne verse aucune photo depuis mon Mac.
Je vais en parallèle trier les photos sur mon iPad et celles de mon ancien iPhone 7 depuis mon Mac.
Dans l'optique de ce tri d'anciennes photo iPhone, je me suis dit que ce serait pas mal de le faire avec l'app photo sur Mac, or il y a les photos iCloud que je veux trier sur mon iPad, j'ai donc décider de désactiver Photos iCloud sur Mac pour ne plus voir les photos iCloud et ainsi y glisser ce lot de vieille photo iPhone.
Ayant acquis récemment le Adobe creative cloud je me suis dit que j'allais utiliser plutôt Lightroom pour faire ça.
J'ai donc décider de ré-activer Photos iCloud sur Mac et là apparaît un message comme quoi je ferai mieux d'augmenter mon stockage iCloud, j'ai compris que mon Mac allé verser les photos déjà présente sur iCloud car présente aussi sur le Mac (l'option optimiser le stockage du Mac est activé).

Mes questions :

Est ce que mes photos présentes sur iPad et donc sur le cloud sont en sursis suite à cette manip' sur mon Mac ? Si oui, que faire ?

Puis je ré-activer Photos iCloud sur mon Mac sans qu'apparaisse des P..... de doublons dans le cloud ?

Merci


----------

